#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  flightcase setup

## dj_lucv

Ik ben van plan om alles opnieuw te laten flightcasen...
Ik heb de volgende spullen:
-mixer+dubbele CD+MD
-2 versterkers, zijn 2 losse sets.
-schakelpaneel en chaser

Nu d8 ik eignlijk aan de volgende setup:
-1 keer een soort mixerflightcase met daaronder zo'n 6u hoogte voor de cd-lades-de md en een frontpaneltje voor de aansluitingen.
-1 keer hetzelfde maar dan voor de lichtbesturingen, 2u hoog.

daaronder gaan wat gewone racks met wielen om hoogte te maken. In één daarvan komen dan dus de versterkers. in de andere de dimmers.

Is dit zo een handige opstelling? Het voordeel hiervan vind ik dat je heel gemakkelijk op een andere set kunt inprikken zonder dat je overal achterdoor moet. Ook kan je dit gemakkelijk alleen vervoeren wat ik ook erg handig vind. 

Op 2 zwarte ijzeren schragen wil ik iets van een los blad leggen waar ik gemakkelijk al mijn cd's kwijt kan.

Hoeveel u is een gewone normale werkhoogte, ik ben zelf 1m86. Werk nu op 90 cm maar dat vind ik veel te laag.

Graag commentaar!

----------


## EP Woody

Leuk id. 

over die hoogte. Ga eens proberen wat jij zelf het fijnste vind werken. gewoon hoogte opvullen (bv op een tafel) met stukken hout ed. totdat jij op een hoogte zit die je lekker vind werken.

Mij lijkt het alleen niet handig om die 2 kisten in verschillende hoogtes te maken. probeer ze beide even hoog te maken. mocht je dan een keer alleen zijn, en bv. op een tafel oid je spul neer moet zetten, je beide op de zlefde hoogte hebt.

Suc 6, 7, 8

Groeten Erwin

Somehow the age of 18 has changed me ..........

----------


## pro`d`user

Lijkt me een goeie keuze...
Denk wel aan licht materiaal of wieltjes onder flightcases
als je klaar bent krijgen we dan nog fotoows???


BaRrY

----------


## dj_lucv

ik wil alleen wieltjes maken onder de onderste flightcases, en dan gewoon gestapeld rijden. Zat net te denken, als ik die bovenste 6u hoog maak an moet die onderste toch zo'n 10u zijn? Ongeveer een normale werkhoogte.. Misschien kan ik dan beter 3 kisten hoog stapelen? Ik gen namelijk vaak alleen en dan is dat gemakkelijker om mee te nemen.

----------


## dj_lucv

ik heb ff een tekeningetje gemaakt in flash:
http://djluc.host.sk/flightcase/index.html

----------


## dj_lucv

De grote vraag die ik nu nog heb is welk materiaal? Ik kan natuurlijk flightcasehout gebruiken, maar dat lijkt me erg duur spul. Ze hebben tegenwoordig ook plastic flightcases, misschien is dat dus ook een optie?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Pak nou maar gewoon hout... kost je misschien wat meer ja maar als het even sterk zou zijn als plastic, waarom gebruikt er dan niemand van de profi's plastic cases maar alleen echte van fc-hout!?!?

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## pro`d`user

ik heb zelf ook plastic flightcases, en er is niets mis mee 
ik heb r nog nooit problemen mee gehad duz zou niet weten waarom ik mn volgende flightcase wel van hout zou maken

Barry K.
Only the best is good enough

----------


## ralph

Als je een keer een skb case hebt laten stuiteren uit de vrachtwagen of bus dan weet je wel waarom je je dure apperaten beter in een echte case kunt hangen.

Het scheelt wel in de kosten, maar plastic is nu eenmaal minder sterk

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## dj phone

van elk hout worden flighcases gemaaktt ?? multiplex ofzo



========================
this kick's ass

Drive-in disco HOURS
========================

----------


## pro`d`user

ja  van multiplex of triplex als ik t goed heb
kweet niet helemaal zeker hoor...

Barry K.
Only the best is good enough

----------


## mr knowledge

flightcases van kunststof zijn zeker betrouwbaar heren.alleen sommigen houden er waarschijnlijk een vreemde denkwijze op na,als je flightcases gebruikt die van hout zijn gemaakt beschadigen zo lekker en kan iedereen denken dat het veel gebruikt wordt.we zien het wel vaker als we buiten tegen een drive-inn aan lopen,op een winkelcentrum bv,en dan ziet het er niet meer uit(de mensen die je vervolgens in huren kunnen niet anders concluderen dat je slordig bent)ik zelf behoor tot de ouwe garde die als eerste overging op kunststof,en neem van mij aan dat het heel sterk en stevig is.

----------


## Arjan

> citaat:
> we zien het wel vaker als we buiten tegen een drive-inn aan lopen,op een winkelcentrum bv,en dan ziet het er niet meer uit(de mensen die je vervolgens in huren kunnen niet anders concluderen dat je slordig bent)



Ik heb tot nu toe nog nooit meegemaakt dat mensen op mijn cases gaan letten of er krassen op zitten...... Het is belangrijker voor ze of alles goed werkt enz..

See ya!

Arjan

----------


## dj_lucv

Plastic is dus wel degelijk een optie zoals ik hoor..., maar wat voor plastic moet je dan gebruiken en hoe dik, want daar zal de stevigte natuurlijk wel vanaf hangen..  Waar kan je dat soort plastic, of is het kunststof?, eigenlijk halen?

Voor de montage d8 ik eigenlijk het volgende te doen: Eerst met hokprofielen en hoekijzers een raamwerk maken en daarna de plaatjes plastic erin plaatsen en popbnagelen. Maar dus eerst een gheel frame maken.

----------


## dj phone

ik ben van plan ombinnenkort ook zoeits te gaan maken ... namaak van die JB-systems cases maar dan iets groter !!!

mar wat voor materiaal moet je dan gebruiken ??

- wat voor hout ?


________________________
I'M THE DJ
________________________

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat: 
> - wat voor hout ?



fc hout<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

*************************
grote groete-speakerfreak
*************************

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Die plastis cases zijn ook best wel sterk, maar dan wel zoals ze uit de fabriek komen! Ik heb nooit nooit een zelfbouw plastic case gezien hoor, en blijf mijn kisjes mooi van hout maken daarvan ben ik tenminste zeker dat het degelijk is.

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## pro`d`user

ik weet niet precies hoe dik plastic je moet hebben voor zelfmaak plastic flightcases...informeer hiervoor bij f**dback of een andere winkel
ik heb gewoon skb flightcase.. deze zijn van plastic en ik heb er nog nooit problemen mee gehad

Barry K.
Only the best is good enough

----------


## Power Balls Drive in Show

Ik geloof toch niet dat je die plastic cases zelf kan maken hoor! Heb er hier es 1 gehad, is gewoon uit 1 stuk opgebouwd. En de laatste winkel waar ik dan al eens zou kijken is f**dback, die doen alleen handelen in veel verkopende handel / niet-specialistische spullen.

Maar denk je nou echt dat je voor een brok plastic (als je dat al kan kopen) minder kwijt bent dan voor een paar metertjes FC-hout? En trouwens, in die "echte" plastic cases zitten ook allemaal vormen ingebouwd om het geheel een beetje stevig te houden, dat gaat je echt niet lukken met een vlak stukje plastic...

greetz,
PB

----------


## dj_lucv

waar kan je dat fc hout dan kopen en hoe duur is dat spul?

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Mag ik er even tussenkomen: Als je zelfs moet vragen van welk hout je best je flightcases maakt, dan zou ik toch maar niet aan de bouw ervan beginnen...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## dj_lucv

Vroeg waar je het kon krijgen en hoe duur het is want hier op j&h heb ik het niet kunnen vinden...

----------


## Dj Cross

gewoon ff naar de gamma/karwei/praxis of wat je daar ook maar hebt, daar ff triplex/multiplex 9mm halen..klaar..

lijkt mij?

----------


## DJ_Robin

denk otch dat je beter naar de flightcase boer kan gaan die hebben gewoon hout dat al is beplact met de krasvaste laag die je ook op de profie kisten ziet dan hoef je niet zelf te gaan zitten prutsen met lijm enzo.

M.V.G

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## dj phone

hmzz.... 

Ik ben eigenlijk ook wel toe aan een fatsoenlijk meubel voor m'n disco...

Ik heb wel een erg mooi 'Flightcase' look meubel.... maar die is bijna niet te vervoeren...  Mits je een busje hebt...

alleen die aluminium bolhoeken en srips en handvaten zijn niet echt goedkoop ...

maar ja....

als je iets goeds wil , moet je maar dokken !!!


de mzzl

hehe .. nu weet ik eindelijk waar ik goed kan inversteren ..



________________________
I'M THE DJ
________________________

----------


## dj_lucv

Ligt er ook maar net aan hoe je je discomeubel maakt. Als je zoals ik veel losse componenten maakt heb je veel hoekstukken nogig: ik heb er 6*8=48 nodig. Maar als je bijvoorbeeld 2 complete flightcases maakt heb je er maar 16 nodig.

DJ Robin, wie noem jij dan een flightcaseboer? De winkel waar ik meestal apparatuur koop heeft dat bijv niet, die doen alleen gestoffeerde flightcases..

----------


## dj_lucv

Heeft er nou niemand echt commentaar op mijn tkening? Dingen die in theorie wel handig lijke maar in de praktijk niet?

----------


## DJ_Robin

Een flightcase boer noem ik een bedrijf dat puur in flightcases handelt. Of iniedergeval alles heeft wat met flightcases te maken heeft zoals hoeken en profiel maar ook hout wielen en andere dingen van normaal tot exclusief.

Bij mij in de buurt (Randstad) zit in Den Haag Custom cases dit is een kleinbedrijf dat puur alleen flightcases doet , ze maken kisten voor je op maat , maar je kunt er ook heen om alleen het materiaal te halen en om advies te vragen , ook verkopen ze hier flightcasehout in een hoop verschillende kleuren.

M.V.G

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## pro`d`user

en hoe zit t met de prijs.. niet enorm veel duurder dan normale houten cases????
zou je me n mailtje kunne sturen met t adres DJ_Robin??

Barry K.
Only the best is good enough

----------


## dj_lucv

Stuur ze mij ook ff. Of zet ze anders gewoon hier op het forum. Dan heeft iedereen er iets aan..

Ik woon trouwens in brabant vlak bij tilburg. dus de randstad is een beetje ver weg.

----------


## pro`d`user

> citaat:Ik woon trouwens in brabant vlak bij tilburg. dus de randstad is een beetje ver weg.



niet zeuren he... als je iets goeds wil dan moet je r ook iets voor over hebben!!! <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Barry K.
Only the best is good enough

----------


## DJ_Robin

Adres van Custom is , 
Adres : Loosduinseweg 299L  
Plaats: 2571 AD Den Haag
Tel   : 070 - 364 34 76
(weet trouwens niet of dit mag maar anders moet de mod het maar ff wijzigen )
Natuurlijk zijn er nog veel meer bedrijven die door heel het land zitten , zoals, Audipack cases (www.audipack.com) , boris cases zit ook in de randstad .
Maar met zoeken kom je heel ver goudengids , internet , bekenden die ook in licht en geluid zitten kunnen je ook vaak wel helpen.

M.V.G

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## dj_lucv

pro'd'user: heb er wel wat voor over maar das toch wel erg overdreven, zeker met al die files daar in de buurt

----------

